

Ask HN: Hosting Services - krainboltgreene

The Short: I need a hosting service that knows what the hell they're doing, and that includes password management.<p>The Long: I recently (tonight) had to cancel my subscription to VPSLink since they can't manage passwords in an intelligent way. (Hint: If your response to a password bug is "Make your password shorter" then screw you.) I need some insight into the best hosting services. I need control over my server, I need to be able to upgrade when I'm ready for more, and it needs to be within the right price range.<p>What does Hacker News suggest?
======
rfugger
Linode.

------
codeslush
AWS, GAE, Heroku, Linode, Slicehost, Rackspacecloud seem like viable places to
start. Heroku is more rails focused - so you can save your time looking at
them if non-rails project.

